# Swimming after weight lifting - not a good idea?



## michelleturner (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi. 

I was told at the gym the other day that going swimming after lifting weights will waste all the work I have just done. ie. I won't get any bigger becuse the blood has been pumped to different parts of my body when swimming. 


Is this true? The guy who told me was just another gym go'er like myself so I don't want to take JUST his word for it. 


Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 8, 2009)

You posted this on AM haha welcome to IMLF my friend and I'm a believer that you be fine to swim after training.


----------



## T_man (Jun 8, 2009)

i was wondering whether to do this on a cut

I think the problem people have with swimming is that it burns quite a few calories if you do it properly, it's much harder than running and if you're on a bulk, you do not want this.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 8, 2009)

T_man said:


> i was wondering whether to do this on a cut
> 
> I think the problem people have with swimming is that it burns quite a few calories if you do it properly, it's much harder than running and if you're on a bulk, you do not want this.



That depends swimming also make you really hungry after so if on a bulk you could use this as an advantage


----------



## T_man (Jun 8, 2009)

Whatsaroid? said:


> That depends swimming also make you really hungry after so if on a bulk you could use this as an advantage



defeats the purpose though doesnt it. Hour of swimming = easily 3-400 calories atleast lol
if you look at how much you eat its less than 300-400 calories an hour :x


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 8, 2009)

T_man said:


> defeats the purpose though doesnt it. Hour of swimming = easily 3-400 calories atleast lol
> if you look at how much you eat its less than 300-400 calories an hour :x



Depending on how good you are at swimming, and its more of the cold water really that makes you hungry. I think I may need to find article and actually when I all out bulk my protein shake has about 2,000+ of cals in it.

Bulking while on AAS=Best thing since I lost my virginity


----------



## T_man (Jun 8, 2009)

i swim like a rubber duck....

















...... filled with rocks. I think I burn like 20 calories just doing a lap.
I do a lap and a half and im knacked. It's like a form of HIIT for me lol. 

lets face it, i'm black, i was born to run, not swim


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 8, 2009)

You should be fine, the reasoning that guy gave doesn't really make much sense to me.  As long as you don't overtrain yourself.  Be careful of joints like your shoulders and your hips, which are placed under quite a bit of stress when swimming.

Also, 300-400 calories?  That's nothing.  I guess I've been swimming for a while, but I think i could put down an entire day's worth of calories after I swim - it really gives me the munchies.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 8, 2009)

gtbmed said:


> You should be fine, the reasoning that guy gave doesn't really make much sense to me.  As long as you don't overtrain yourself.  Be careful of joints like your shoulders and your hips, which are placed under quite a bit of stress when swimming.
> 
> Also, 300-400 calories?  That's nothing.  I guess I've been swimming for a while, but I think i could put down an entire day's worth of calories after I swim - it really gives me the munchies.



My point exactly 

Also I'm black as well so no excuses and step your game up


----------



## quadluver (Jun 8, 2009)

Swimming after you train is an excellent idea. Once you have started the process of protein synthesis, only insufficient protein intake can hender your progress.


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 8, 2009)

Others may disagree, but I really think swimming is just another type of resistance training.  It really differs from other forms of cardio in that way IMO.  I've seen gains in LBM while only swimming and doing almost no conventional weight training.  Of course, it depends on what type of swimming you do.  I prefer to keep my intervals mostly below 200M or 200 yards, but that's just because I figure why do distance when I can just do sprints?


----------



## Kevsworld (Jun 8, 2009)

I would advise you to get a quick post-workout shake in before the swim.  But I wouldn't say swimming makes your training a complete waste--not much science behind that statement.


----------



## T_man (Jun 9, 2009)

Kevsworld said:


> I would advise you to get a quick post-workout shake in before the swim.  But I wouldn't say swimming makes your training a complete waste--not much science behind that statement.



its more the burning calories when most people struggle to pass the 500 cals above maintenance they need which is the problem and then not compensating for it later

if you make up the cals then i dont see much problem with a bit of swimming


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2009)

Its no worse than running after your workouts. If you're worried about burning too many calories when swimming just eat more calories. I think swimming is awesome and have done it after weights many times, with no impact on my progress so long as my calorie intake was adjusted to meet my goals.


----------



## sakbar (Jun 9, 2009)

Do not mean to highjack the OP's agenda but my concern is related to the issue at hand: 

If one were to perform any aerobic activity after weight training does one down PW-Shake before or after the aerobics?

Gulping down a shake just before aerobics may cause one to feel nauseated during HIIT; wait until after and one may lose out on the _window of opportunity_?


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 9, 2009)

Best window for that is after the weight training IMO.

But I think the better answer is:

Don't do HIIT immediately after weight training.  Honestly, that sounds awful.  How much energy can you really have for HIIT after you've done the weight training?

I would keep high-intensity cardio for days when you don't do extensive weightlifting.


----------



## T_man (Jun 9, 2009)

do HIIT in the morning and then the weight training in the evening  

patrick suggested it to me


----------



## sshamm_bone_1 (Jun 9, 2009)

What are you goals in the first place?  To look like a badass or to be a badass who does the hardcore workout?  Just up your calories and you'll be fine.


----------



## signedup (Jun 12, 2009)

I have been swimming after weight training for quite a while and i saw negative results. One major problem is it delays on my consumption of protein shake. Secondly swimming is a cardio with good enough resistance training into it.. since i used to do Breast stroke- like 30 minutes non-stop, it overtrained my arms and shoulders and i lost muscle (along with Body fat mind you).. If you are building muscle, it is advisable that you swim once or twice a week max and that too during ur cardio days.. not after weight training.. This is my personal experience.. I have self stats for close to 2 yrs


----------



## T_man (Jun 12, 2009)

signedup said:


> I have been swimming after weight training for quite a while and i saw negative results. One major problem is it delays on my consumption of protein shake. Secondly swimming is a cardio with good enough resistance training into it.. since i used to do Breast stroke- like 30 minutes non-stop, it overtrained my arms and shoulders and i lost muscle (along with Body fat mind you).. If you are building muscle, it is advisable that you swim once or twice a week max and that too during ur cardio days.. not after weight training.. This is my personal experience.. I have self stats for close to 2 yrs



well obv most people dont do 30 mins breast stroke non-stop.

how are you certain you didnt just pass your caloric requirement. Swimming like that for 30 mins will burn around 400+ calories easily. And what is suggested is to take the shake before swimming because you might miss that window of opportunity


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 12, 2009)

The breast stroke involves less use of your arms and shoulders than any of the other strokes.  I find it hard to believe that you overtrained swimming 30 minutes of breast stroke after lifting.

Or you are swimming incorrectly.  The pull on the breast stroke is minimal and the arms are supposed to "not get in the way".  It's a stroke that involves a lot of hip and leg movement and much less pulling than the other strokes.

What t_man said better explains your problem.

PS: Who does breast stroke for 30 minutes straight?  That's just terrible.  I hate swimming breast stroke - it's so slow and I hate the dang frog kick.  I'd much rather keep my body in a nice straight line through the water and swim fast.


----------

